# Firmware Build v9.0 2019.28.2 320fba0 (08/02/2019)



## tencate (Jan 11, 2018)

Mine's reporting 28.2 but with the same update messages as above...

[edit] 28.2 320fba0


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

tencate said:


> Mine's reporting 28.2 but with the same update messages as above...
> 
> [edit] 28.2 320fba0


same here but mine had a dog mode update at the end was that from the last update? if so I missed it.


----------



## fazluke (Apr 19, 2017)

Update's notes for 2019.28.2


----------



## Trident3 (Aug 3, 2019)

Updated to 28.2 yesterday model S. Parked in garage, charger not connected, car off, keys in other room. Vehicle solenoids clicking, Right headlight comes on, more clinking then left headlight. More clicking vehicle raises more clinking then lowers. More clicking and repeats. Did hard reset nothing changed. Car possessed. What next. Any ideas?


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

It's very likely your 12 volt battery is low or dead cell (oddly enough the battery voltage detection doesn't seem to notice dead cells), and it's causing failures that the car is trying to work around. It may have also caused the firmware update not to complete. Plug the car in and let it go to sleep, and see if that fixes everything. If not, service is still an option.

EDIT: Sorry, was under the impression all of that stuff was happening AFTER the software update was completed. Which a low 12v battery can cause some of the background task tests to keep repeating. Normally it only does those tests once.


----------



## Dogwhistle (Jul 2, 2017)

Trident3 said:


> Updated to 28.2 yesterday model S. Parked in garage, charger not connected, car off, keys in other room. Vehicle solenoids clicking, Right headlight comes on, more clinking then left headlight. More clicking vehicle raises more clinking then lowers. More clicking and repeats. Did hard reset nothing changed. Car possessed. What next. Any ideas?


All the clicking and flashing is normal during a software update. What you don't want to do is do a reset before the update is complete, that can cause the install to fail. Best to just go inside your house and wait until you get the message software update complete before touching anything. That being said, at this point, you're going to need the SC to force another update.


----------



## Trident3 (Aug 3, 2019)

Dogwhistle said:


> All the clicking and flashing is normal during a software update. What you don't want to do is do a reset before the update is complete, that can cause the install to fail. Best to just go inside your house and wait until you get the message software update complete before touching anything. That being said, at this point, you're going to need the SC to force another update.


Ended up doing a factory reset. Now it works fine. Beats me?


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

Trident3 said:


> Ended up doing a factory reset. Now it works fine. Beats me?


When in doubt, turn it off and then on again 

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

Trident3 said:


> Ended up doing a factory reset. Now it works fine. Beats me?


A factory reset is pretty serious, and should be the last resort. You want to try the power off option first (and sit in it for 3-5 minutes, not touching anything, until all the little noises stop).


----------



## Trident3 (Aug 3, 2019)

Factory reset was the only thing that seemed to work. Tried unplugging, turning everything off, driving it, parked it and it still was cycling. Once I did the reset, it all stop, saved the latest update and put me back in California. Once I drove it out of the garage it recognized home and everything worked, but I did have to reset the garage door and gate and turn everything back on I turned off. Runs fine now.


----------



## Trident3 (Aug 3, 2019)

JasonF said:


> It's very likely your 12 volt battery is low or dead cell (oddly enough the battery voltage detection doesn't seem to notice dead cells), and it's causing failures that the car is trying to work around. It may have also caused the firmware update not to complete. Plug the car in and let it go to sleep, and see if that fixes everything. If not, service is still an option.
> 
> EDIT: Sorry, was under the impression all of that stuff was happening AFTER the software update was completed. Which a low 12v battery can cause some of the background task tests to keep repeating. Normally it only does those tests once.


You were correct, it was after the update.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

sduck said:


> A factory reset is pretty serious, and should be the last resort. You want to try the power off option first (and sit in it for 3-5 minutes, not touching anything, until all the little noises stop).


Totally agree here, as I bricked Middie the first day I had her when I reset while an update was in progress.


----------



## GeoJohn23 (Oct 16, 2018)

Back on thread topic - installed 2019.28.2 today (from 24.2) and seems to me that EAP is MUCH better at anticipating traffic and therefore also very much smoother with acceleration, slowing/stopping and steering adjustments. Still not perfect (for example follow distance is much closer on a downhill than on the level or uphill for the same follow setting — and therefore not as smooth in particularly slowing/stopping on the downhill than in other conditions); but, sure felt much, much, much more improved and confident.


----------



## tencate (Jan 11, 2018)

GeoJohn23 said:


> seems to me that EAP is MUCH better at anticipating traffic and therefore also very much smoother with acceleration, slowing/stopping and steering adjustments.


Quite the opposite for me, Max seems awfully nervous now on the roads I usually drive. Lots of jerky course corrections. YMMV


----------



## GeoJohn23 (Oct 16, 2018)

tencate said:


> Quite the opposite for me, Max seems awfully nervous now on the roads I usually drive. Lots of jerky course corrections. YMMV


Interesting......


----------



## aronth5 (Dec 7, 2016)

littlD said:


> Totally agree here, as I bricked Middie the first day I had her when I reset while an update was in progress.


May not matter but I never stay in the car during the software update. Just adds a variable that isn't necessary. And for what it's worth I've never had a problem after an update.
Had my car for 16 months.


----------



## lancegoddard (Apr 21, 2016)

I’m seeing even more phantom braking in TACC than before updating from 24.2. Had one slowdown to about 15 mph in a 45 zone. No traffic behind or in front of me so I just let it happen to see how slow it would go.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

aronth5 said:


> May not matter but I never stay in the car during the software update. Just adds a variable that isn't necessary. And for what it's worth I've never had a problem after an update.
> Had my car for 16 months.


Aside from an occasional failed update that works on the next try, neither have I since.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

I noticed tonight, the display flipped from day to night mode right as the sun completely dipped behind the mountain range (3 minutes before the official sunset time for that area), and the mirrors dimmed approx 30-35 minutes later. 
It has been a while since I've driven right at sunset/dusk, but this is earlier than how it was acting previously and seems to make much more sense with the actual ambient light levels. Previously, it seemed the mirrors wouldn't dim until more like an hour after sunset - at least for me.


----------



## airbusav8r (Feb 24, 2019)

MelindaV said:


> I noticed tonight, the display flipped from day to night mode right as the sun completely dipped behind the mountain range (3 minutes before the official sunset time for that area), and the mirrors dimmed approx 30-35 minutes later.
> It has been a while since I've driven right at sunset/dusk, but this is earlier than how it was acting previously and seems to make much more sense with the actual ambient light levels. Previously, it seemed the mirrors wouldn't dim until more like an hour after sunset - at least for me.


I haven't updated yet and I think you are correct; I'm on AP so often I never really noticed the mirrors.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

airbusav8r said:


> I haven't updated yet and I think you are correct; I'm on AP so often I never really noticed the mirrors.


what does AP have to do with not paying attention to the mirrors?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> I noticed tonight, the display flipped from day to night mode right as the sun completely dipped behind the mountain range (3 minutes before the official sunset time for that area), and the mirrors dimmed approx 30-35 minutes later.
> It has been a while since I've driven right at sunset/dusk, but this is earlier than how it was acting previously and seems to make much more sense with the actual ambient light levels. Previously, it seemed the mirrors wouldn't dim until more like an hour after sunset - at least for me.


My display flipped from night to day mode this morning in the middle of my commute, even though we are completely overcast here right now. So if they are taking ambient lighting into consideration, it must still be based partially on just time.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

garsh said:


> My display flipped from night to day mode this morning in the middle of my commute, even though we are completely overcast here right now. So if they are taking ambient lighting into consideration, it must still be based partially on just time.


I didn't mean to imply it reads the ambient light to flip from day/night, but that using the exact sunset time to flip, and the mirror dim to flip at twilight is more keeping with the ambient light for that time - if that makes sense.


----------



## jfalkl (Aug 7, 2019)

Does anyone know if the bug introduced in 24.4 with the USB drive being flagged as too slow is fixed in 28.2? Thanks


----------



## Jim Barnette (Sep 8, 2018)

Just today, I found that the in-car map no longer shows the actual rate at each station!

I was hoping to compare charging in Waco vs. Corsicana for a Texas road-trip tomorrow, but can find no source of cost per minute in the car nav where it used to be or online. abetterrouteplanner seems to have the rate, but I wonder if we're moving into an era of surge pricing since I believe the electric company will charge a higher rate for commercial charger use at certain times of overall high usage (e.g. when a charging station is full they may pay more and now we may pay more). Obviously I don't have actual info, but the withdrawal of formerly fixed per-station pricing from NAV makes me suspect something is up...

BTW, I just updated to 2019.28.2 yesterday, but don't know if that is related to this change or not.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Jim Barnette said:


> Just today, I found that the in-car map no longer shows the actual rate at each station!


Strange. It was displaying for me when I was on my road trip last week.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

jfalkl said:


> Does anyone know if the bug introduced in 24.4 with the USB drive being flagged as too slow is fixed in 28.2? Thanks


i dont think that is a bug with the car's software, as much as it identifying an issue with the USB drive you are using.


----------



## mswlogo (Oct 8, 2018)

garsh said:


> Strange. It was displaying for me when I was on my road trip last week.


But we're you on 28.2 last week?


----------



## Jim Barnette (Sep 8, 2018)

I recently updated to 2019.28.2 and noticed that Tesla supercharger detailed information no longer shows pricing. Can someone on 2019.24.x confirm that they still do on that earlier release?

UPDATE:
it appears to apply to the two Superchargers I was trying to compare (Waco and Corsicana in Texas), but not to other Superchargers.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

I have 28.2 and went out at lunch to check, and the prices are showing.


----------



## Jim Barnette (Sep 8, 2018)

I now think it was the 2 specific Superchargers I was trying to compare. I’ve seen pricing reported on other Superchargers, but not on Waco or Corsicana in Texas. Sorry about the false alarm.


----------



## PaulT (Aug 22, 2018)

Yes!!! This finally fixes the speed limit offset automatic changes. After a release last year sometime, autopilot stopped increasing speed automatically, it still would decrease automatically. Now both are functional again!


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

Jim Barnette said:


> I now think it was the 2 specific Superchargers I was trying to compare. I've seen pricing reported on other Superchargers, but not on Waco or Corsicana in Texas. Sorry about the false alarm.


In the past, some chargers have been "subsidized", meaning the local shopping center or location pays for the electricity, making it free for all Teslas regardless of any "Free Supercharging" you may have been given.

Waco and Corsicana have, in the past, been a couple of those.

Also, Turkey Lake, FL was as well. It also doesn't show costing info in the navigation and I charged there for free in March 2019.

Yet, I have personally experienced that this no longer guarantees you won't be charged. Our local St. Charles Supercharger at Zumbehl Road used to be subsidized, but now costs me to use even though it still doesn't show costing information.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

mswlogo said:


> But we're you on 28.2 last week?


No. Some moderator (not me) moved these posts into this thread.


----------



## OKCU (Apr 9, 2019)

How does the profile changing work when my wife and i get into the car with both our iPhone "keys?"


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

PaulT said:


> Yes!!! This finally fixes the speed limit offset automatic changes. After a release last year sometime, autopilot stopped increasing speed automatically, it still would decrease automatically. Now both are functional again!


I've always had my AP set to "relative" and +0 and it has always adjusted up and down when entering a new speed limit


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

OKCU said:


> How does the profile changing work when my wife and i get into the car with both our iPhone "keys?"


The release notes specifically say it detects the key at the driver door


----------



## Francois Gaucher (Mar 20, 2017)

Got that update yesterday night. Went to a Customer today, a 130 km trip. Here is what I see
- a lot less dancing cars when waiting at a stop or a red light
- better off ramp / on ramp
- better NoA, and lane change
- Got 2 phantom breaks (was when passing under a viaduc - bridge)


----------



## PaulT (Aug 22, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> I've always had my AP set to "relative" and +0 and it has always adjusted up and down when entering a new speed limit


Maybe it is just when you set it above speed limit...

Going exact speed limit around here would create what is called an unsafe condition for the roadways and I have seen many accidents because of it. Do it in the left lane and you might get a ticket in some cases or ran off road.


----------



## PaulT (Aug 22, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> The release notes specifically say it detects the key at the driver door


Yup I believe it does after testing with my wife's phone. We rotate days driving our car so this is awesome feature!


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

Anyone with this update test out beach buggy with a controller?


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

Yesterday I got the USB too slow warning. Considering that the USB is fairly high speed I wonder if Tesla isn’t just detecting that it’s own ports are slow. I’ll double check the specs.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

SR22pilot said:


> Yesterday I got the USB too slow warning. Considering that the USB is fairly high speed I wonder if Tesla isn't just detecting that it's own ports are slow. I'll double check the specs.


before clearing off the USB (so in the same condition as when the car gave the message), what does a utility like BlackMagic Disk Speed show for that drive?


----------



## undergrove (Jan 17, 2018)

SR22pilot said:


> Yesterday I got the USB too slow warning. Considering that the USB is fairly high speed I wonder if Tesla isn't just detecting that it's own ports are slow. I'll double check the specs.


With 28.2 I have noticed that in Sentry Mode the side cameras now have no 0 Byte or corrupt files. The file sizes are the same as the front cam--29-30 MBytes. This is because there are many more MPEG key frames even with a static scene.

My theory is that in Driving Mode, the cam files are written to the drive continually, with little buffering. In Sentry Mode, I think the 10 minutes of cam data are retained in a memory buffer and written out only when an alert is triggered. In the past the side cameras would have very few key frames in static situations to save memory and keep the write speed of the dump down. The side cam file sizes were usually smaller than the front cam.

Now that they are writing full sized files for all cams, write speed on the memory dump is much faster, and many USB drives may not be able to keep up that did work before.

This is only a theory, but I have so far had no problem with my video capable SD cards or an SSD drive. I stopped using USB drives after one of my fastest USB drives locked up into read only mode. It just couldn't take the constant writing.

I am still curious whether the video SD cards will hold up. Ultimately I think we all will end up using SSD drives as the video recording of the cameras improves.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

undergrove said:


> With 28.2 I have noticed that in Sentry Mode the side cameras now have no 0 Byte or corrupt files.


Currently using this without issue

*Samsung MUF-256AB/AM FIT Plus 256GB - 300MB/s USB 3.1 Flash Drive*


To get the full capacity, use this free (NO NEED TO UPGRADE!!) partition software to create a 256GB FAT32 partition

https://www.easeus.com/partition-manager/epm-free.html


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

littlD said:


> Currently using this without issue
> 
> *Samsung MUF-256AB/AM FIT Plus 256GB - 300MB/s USB 3.1 Flash Drive*
> 
> ...


That's the USB stick I am using. Someone suggested reformatting the USB stick. I have done that and will try it again tomorrow. When I get a chance I will also run Melinda's suggested speed test.

Thanks everyone for the input.


----------



## airbusav8r (Feb 24, 2019)

MelindaV said:


> what does AP have to do with not paying attention to the mirrors?


Generally when I change lanes, I still look side to side as the mirrors and my seat comfort don't match. When on highway, in AP I have read cam on and let car change lanes, thus I don't particularly pay attention to the shade or angle of side mirrors.


----------



## Alighieri256 (Oct 14, 2017)

undergrove said:


> My theory is that in Driving Mode, the cam files are written to the drive continually, with little buffering. In Sentry Mode, I think the 10 minutes of cam data are retained in a memory buffer and written out only when an alert is triggered.


The car is constantly writing to the Recent folder, then when something triggers, whether it's a nearby pedestrian, or a tap on the camera icon, it then transfers the last 10 min from Recent to Saved, while also continuing to write the current video.

That basic methodology hasn't changed, but maybe they're managing the data streams better. There's definitely something different about the files themselves between 20.x and 24.4 / 28.2. I used to be able to swipe the files (fast forward) in 20.x, but in the newer versions some software can and some can't. I can't tell what's different about the encoding, but even if I go back to files i saved from 20.x, I can still swipe, but recent ones can't.


----------



## BFData (Apr 1, 2018)

In Palm Beach County on I-95 the HOV Lane is denoted by a double white that has about 2.5 feet of separation between the lines. This has always been a problem for lane changes and NOA as the car would frequently have violent lane changes with about 30-50% of them be aborted lane changes. It was dangerous. However I’ve driven now 160 miles on this stretch using EAP with NOA using this version and have had only one aborted lane change. The lane changes are much smoother and even the aborted lane change was much smoother than before. I’d say this is a very significant upgrade for me, because I couldn’t use NOA in the past as it wasn’t safe. Now I feel better about it and will use it.


----------



## undergrove (Jan 17, 2018)

Alighieri256 said:


> The car is constantly writing to the Recent folder, then when something triggers, whether it's a nearby pedestrian, or a tap on the camera icon, it then transfers the last 10 min from Recent to Saved, while also continuing to write the current video.
> 
> That basic methodology hasn't changed, but maybe they're managing the data streams better. There's definitely something different about the files themselves between 20.x and 24.4 / 28.2. I used to be able to swipe the files (fast forward) in 20.x, but in the newer versions some software can and some can't. I can't tell what's different about the encoding, but even if I go back to files i saved from 20.x, I can still swipe, but recent ones can't.


On my Mac, I am able to drag in the scroll bar to fast forward the files. Is that what you are talking about?

I know that it writes continually to the Recent Folder on the drive when we are driving. I am less certain about Sentry Mode in the past, because the quality of the side cams was so poor compared to driving mode--the files were smaller, highly compressed with many compression artifacts, and frequently 0 Byte or missing altogether.

All live streams have to be buffered to some extent before writing to a disk. My theory, for which I have no direct evidence, was that in Sentry Mode they were buffering all or most of the 10 minutes and writing it out only when triggered. It seemed that they were conserving storage space and bandwidth.

Now the side cam files are the same size and quality as the center cam and have very few artifacts, so at this point my theory is moot. Sentry Mode images seem to be also equal in quality to Driving Mode--so they may now be writing continually to disk in Sentry Mode. Whatever they are doing, it is much better. Also there seems to be little or no time gap between files. This will make Sentry Mode much more useful.

It's great how our Teslas just keep getting better.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

I got this a couple days ago, and just got to testing some things out today. PROFILE matching with KEY CARD or PAK works pretty well. It’s a step in the right direction.

One thing I DID notice today that was not in PREVIOUS builds (I don’t know exactly which time was the last time this worked) but sometimes I sit in the PASSENGER seat of the car while parked/charging and do some work. Laptop open, etc.

Today, after this update, I was charging, got in the car, into the passenger seat and started to work. AC on, fan on 3, radio playing in the background, all good. In about 5 minutes, everything went to sleep. Main Screen went to the BIG charging screen, and nothing I could do, touch wheel, buttons, stalks, would make it come back to life. I tried a double button reboot -= and it did that, but then went RIGHT back to the big charging screen and nothing on.

If I opened the DOOR, system came back up and radio on, AC on, etc. CLOSE door, ALL OFF Again. 

So, I moved the DRIVER side got back in car, sat in seat and everything worked fine, car stayed “on” and AC ran, car was charging, regular screen displayed, radio in background, etc and it stayed that was for 1.5 hours. No shutting off, etc.

So, here is the question. SHOULD this work that way, should someone be able to still sit in the passenger seat and have the car ON in some way or can one somehow TURN IT ON?

Is the seat “occupant” sensor in the passenger seat engaged in this in some fashion? Maybe the link between PASSENGER SEAT OCCUPANCY is broken in this build, or MAYBE my PASSENGER SEAT SENDOR is broken? There should be some visible display of that somewhere, it used to be on screen I think.

What should the expectation be? I’d LIKE TO THINK that one should be able to leave a passenger in the car in the passenger seat and have the car continue to operate, if desired and not basically shut off. When the car was on the BIG CHARGING screen - you know the one I mean, not touching screen, stalks, buttons, even trying to press on brake or gas peddle from the passenger SIDE did anything.


----------



## Alighieri256 (Oct 14, 2017)

undergrove said:


> On my Mac, I am able to drag in the scroll bar to fast forward the files. Is that what you are talking about?


Yes, that's what I'm talking about. I used to use Windows Movies & TV app to review files, and it was able to browse the files in that way, but the recent files will not do it in that app. But if I open them in VLC I can still swipe through them. I know it's the files themselves, because again, if I check files I have saved from before, they still work fine in either application.

As to the idea of buffering the trailing 10 minutes of video, it's certainly not an inconceivable notion, though it would require a full gig of RAM dedicated to just that. Considering that dashcam / sentry was not something they planned from the beginning, it strikes me as unlikely that they just had an extra gig lying around. Also, this would mean that if you forgot to 'shut down' the drive before pulling it out, you'd lose the last 10 minutes of video.

So I just now went and drove around for a bit, then hot unplugged my TeslaCam drive to see what happens when the normal process is interrupted unexpectedly. What I ended up with was maybe 30 seconds lost in the Recent folder. So that tends to support that it's buffering the latest minute, then writing to the drive when that minute ends. Though the files are initially written to the Recent folder, it doesn't require any significant USB bandwidth to move them to the Saved folder. It can just change its location in the file allocation table.


----------



## undergrove (Jan 17, 2018)

Alighieri256 said:


> Yes, that's what I'm talking about. I used to use Windows Movies & TV app to review files, and it was able to browse the files in that way, but the recent files will not do it in that app. But if I open them in VLC I can still swipe through them. I know it's the files themselves, because again, if I check files I have saved from before, they still work fine in either application.
> 
> As to the idea of buffering the trailing 10 minutes of video, it's certainly not an inconceivable notion, though it would require a full gig of RAM dedicated to just that. Considering that dashcam / sentry was not something they planned from the beginning, it strikes me as unlikely that they just had an extra gig lying around. Also, this would mean that if you forgot to 'shut down' the drive before pulling it out, you'd lose the last 10 minutes of video.
> 
> So I just now went and drove around for a bit, then hot unplugged my TeslaCam drive to see what happens when the normal process is interrupted unexpectedly. What I ended up with was maybe 30 seconds lost in the Recent folder. So that tends to support that it's buffering the latest minute, then writing to the drive when that minute ends. Though the files are initially written to the Recent folder, it doesn't require any significant USB bandwidth to move them to the Saved folder. It can just change its location in the file allocation table.


I haven't tried fast scrolling in any other software than the Mac Quick Look or Quicktime. That still works.

All live streamed recording has to be buffered to allow the drive to stuff the data into non-sequential locations, especially when coming from multiple sources. Normally for a fast drive, live streamed recording would require only a few milliseconds of buffering.

As far as the on board memory goes, when the car is parked and only monitoring the cameras for action, it presumably would have more dynamic memory available than when driving, doing AP etc. My theory was that they still had allocated only limited memory for Sentry Mode buffering and thus the highly compressed glitchy files. It was only a somewhat educated guess.

Fortunately, they seemed to have solved this problem, and we can move on to griping and speculating about other things.


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> before clearing off the USB (so in the same condition as when the car gave the message), what does a utility like BlackMagic Disk Speed show for that drive?


Well this was enlightening. Write speed is only about 5 to 8 MB/s. Surprisingly, the fastest USB sticks I have (43MB/S write) are ones that were free from Micro Center but they are relatively small at 32GB.

What is the largest FAT32 drive a Model 3 can handle? Can it handle a 2TB SSD?

Also, I noticed that a lot of the files are named with incorrect time stamps i.e. they are stamped at 4AM when they happened more like 11 AM. This has happened for a long time. Dates are correct but times aren't.

Thanks Melinda.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

SR22pilot said:


> Also, I noticed that a lot of the files are named with incorrect time stamps i.e. they are stamped at 4AM when they happened more like 11 AM. This has happened for a long time. Dates are correct but times aren't.


It's likely UTC, not your local time.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

tivoboy said:


> I got this a couple days ago, and just got to testing some things out today. PROFILE matching with KEY CARD or PAK works pretty well. It's a step in the right direction.
> 
> One thing I DID notice today that was not in PREVIOUS builds (I don't know exactly which time was the last time this worked) but sometimes I sit in the PASSENGER seat of the car while parked/charging and do some work. Laptop open, etc.
> 
> ...


I agree that the passenger should be able to keep the car on. Have you tried pressing down on the driver's seat? I often need to do that to get the computer to come on when camping in the back. I have never tried this with the charging screen, though.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

tivoboy said:


> I got this a couple days ago, and just got to testing some things out today. PROFILE matching with KEY CARD or PAK works pretty well. It's a step in the right direction.
> 
> One thing I DID notice today that was not in PREVIOUS builds (I don't know exactly which time was the last time this worked) but sometimes I sit in the PASSENGER seat of the car while parked/charging and do some work. Laptop open, etc.
> 
> ...


I agree with you. If someone is detected in the passenger seat, the car should not go to sleep.


----------



## Ze1000 (May 22, 2018)

tivoboy said:


> I got this a couple days ago, and just got to testing some things out today. PROFILE matching with KEY CARD or PAK works pretty well. It's a step in the right direction.
> 
> One thing I DID notice today that was not in PREVIOUS builds (I don't know exactly which time was the last time this worked) but sometimes I sit in the PASSENGER seat of the car while parked/charging and do some work. Laptop open, etc.
> 
> ...


Interesting that you said that it worked before. My experience is that this was always the behavior.
Sometimes I leave the car while my wife is in the passenger seat, it just shuts down everything and lock the car when I walk away.
I have to leave the door semi shut, so it doesn't behave that way. 
Some time this year my wife decided to stay at the car for a bit and I unlocked it remotely. She sat in the passenger sit for a while and when she decided to leave the alarm went off (no sentry mode at the point in time).


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

Rick Steinwand said:


> It's likely UTC, not your local time.


UTC should be later and not earlier. I am in the Eastern time zone.


----------



## Gabzqc (Oct 15, 2016)

tivoboy said:


> I got this a couple days ago, and just got to testing some things out today. PROFILE matching with KEY CARD or PAK works pretty well. It's a step in the right direction.
> 
> One thing I DID notice today that was not in PREVIOUS builds (I don't know exactly which time was the last time this worked) but sometimes I sit in the PASSENGER seat of the car while parked/charging and do some work. Laptop open, etc.
> 
> ...





Kizzy said:


> I agree that the passenger should be able to keep the car on. Have you tried pressing down on the driver's seat? I often need to do that to get the computer to come on when camping in the back. I have never tried this with the charging screen, though.


I know this sounds simple, but did you try tapping the screen? 
I have the same issue, if the car is plugged in, and I leave the car and close my door, the large charging screen comes up. My wife simply touches the screen and it all goes away back to normal. Albeit only 5mins after I started charging and left the car...

I agree the system should not go to sleep if it detects an unlocked car and a passenger in the seat!


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

Gabzqc said:


> I know this sounds simple, but did you try tapping the screen?
> I have the same issue, if the car is plugged in, and I leave the car and close my door, the large charging screen comes up. My wife simply touches the screen and it all goes away back to normal. Albeit only 5mins after I started charging and left the car...
> 
> I agree the system should not go to sleep if it detects an unlocked car and a passenger in the seat!


Yes, tried tapping screen, press buttons on stalks, pressing stalks, pressing BRAKE peddle, couldn't get anything to make it come back to life - other than opening up the door?


----------



## WonkoTheSane (Nov 14, 2018)

Something I have noticed in 28.2 is better space management on my USB drive. The RecentClips folder is almost always just a few files, and the drive hasn't filled up since I got 28.2.


----------



## jfalkl (Aug 7, 2019)

MelindaV said:


> before clearing off the USB (so in the same condition as when the car gave the message), what does a utility like BlackMagic Disk Speed show for that drive?


I started getting this message with 24.2, i have a brand new usb 3 10 MB/sec drive. Don't think it'd the drive


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I've started having a new issue with this release of software. It has now happened three times. Sometimes when I start driving, I reach the end of my driveway and realize that the regenerative braking isn't as strong as expected. Then I notice that my profile has changed (to my "snow" profile, which has low regen and chill mode). I have no idea why my profile would have changed - I've been the only one driving this car for weeks.

My guess is that it's related to the new "assign profile to a key card" feature. I assigned my profile to my phone. I didn't assign any others. I'll probably just remove that assignment and see if this happens again.


----------



## wst88 (Oct 31, 2018)

Finally got to do some driving with 28.2 and I must say it's the best version I have driven to date. Saturday I was the road for about 6 hours and was able to leave autopilot engaged 99% of the time. Lane changes are dramatically improved with no aborted attempts. There were a few times it notified of the change and immediately canceled it, but never actually initiated the actual change. Lane keeping is great, stable, the car still gets a bit uncomfortably close to other cars around turns. I think most people hug the inside of the curve and Tesla either says center or drifts to the outside.

Really Happy with this version.


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

I thought I had read that 28.2 worked with exFAT but I had to reformat my SSD to FAT32. So far, a Sandisk SSD is working fine with no issues.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

SR22pilot said:


> I thought I had read that 28.2 worked with exFAT


ext4, not exFAT.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I figured it out. I had assigned the "snow" profile to my wife's phone. It must have been sensing her phone before mine during those times.

She never approaches the driver's door, so despite the wording in the release notes, it doesn't appear to differentiate between two phones based on driver's location - it just picks the first phone.



garsh said:


> I've started having a new issue with this release of software. It has now happened three times. Sometimes when I start driving, I reach the end of my driveway and realize that the regenerative braking isn't as strong as expected. Then I notice that my profile has changed (to my "snow" profile, which has low regen and chill mode). I have no idea why my profile would have changed - I've been the only one driving this car for weeks.
> 
> My guess is that it's related to the new "assign profile to a key card" feature. I assigned my profile to my phone. I didn't assign any others. I'll probably just remove that assignment and see if this happens again.


----------



## SimonMatthews (Apr 20, 2018)

Just had the weirdest experience with the wipers.

I pulled into a parking space in a shopping center, hit park and the wipers started wiping. It's a hot and dry day. After driving to another parking spot, the wipers stopped, then re-started when I parked in the original parking space. In between, I rebooted the screen and powered off the car (but perhaps not for long enough). 

This made me realize that the manual wiper control is missing a setting: "Off". 

Also, at the same time, my phone was suddenly logged out of the Tesla app.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

Yes, I've had that also, but not this particular firmware, although I bet it still does it. One particular parking place, facing the side of a building, the weather can be perfect, but if it's a certain time in the morning my wipers will start wiping like crazy. And yes, it was the first time I found there's no off setting. Normally there's no need for one!


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

SimonMatthews said:


> This made me realize that the manual wiper control is missing a setting: "Off".


Just tap the wiper icon instead of a speed setting and it toggles the wipers off. Useful for car washing.


----------



## JustTheTip (Jun 7, 2018)

Still getting USB device too slow warnings. Ugh.


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

JustTheTip said:


> Still getting USB device too slow warnings. Ugh.


I ran speed tests on the USBs that I have and was surprised by the slow write speeds. Read speeds were high but writes were slow. It turned out that some free ones from Microcenter had slower reads but decent writes and they worked. In the end I put in an SSD.


----------



## JustTheTip (Jun 7, 2018)

I have a legit 3.1 Samsung. It should be fine. 😎


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

JustTheTip said:


> I have a legit 3.1 Samsung. It should be fine. 😎


but what does Speedtest show it at?

I also have some USB3.1 that perform worse than USB2.0. some are just crap no matter what they 'should' do or what branding is on them.


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

fazluke said:


> Update's notes for 2019.28.2


I don't have this update yet, but find that note about the music volume weird.... mine has always lowered the volume significantly when any door is opened. I actually wish it didnt at time like if I'm in the driveway washing/vacuuming the interior and WANT to listen.

Side note about media/music... is there a way for a passenger to stay in the car (front or back seats) and continue to listen to the entertainment system?

Like if I run in to grab a pizza my son will often stay in the back seat, but if I fully close my door, and walk away with or without my phone the media stops playing. My workaround so far has just to leave the door closed but not latched, but there has to be a better Tesla designed way allowing the doors to lock while passengers sit inside enjoying music and AC.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

Tell your son/passenger to touch the screen briefly right after the door closes.


----------



## aronth5 (Dec 7, 2016)

Summon works but only after it fails on the initial attempt. Anyone else seen this?


----------



## JustTheTip (Jun 7, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> but what does Speedtest show it at?
> 
> I also have some USB3.1 that perform worse than USB2.0. some are just crap no matter what they 'should' do or what branding is on them.


My drive is fine.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

JustTheTip said:


> My drive is fine.


then why can't you just answer the question?


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

sduck said:


> Tell your son/passenger to touch the screen briefly right after the door closes.


Really? that's all it takes huh... whelp learn something new every day!  Thanks!


----------



## chuckyvt (Feb 25, 2019)

NJturtlePower said:


> Really? that's all it takes huh... whelp learn something new every day!  Thanks!


There has been complaints that on recent software versions a screen tap doesn't wake up the car. We were supercharging recently, and I was outside playing with our son while my wife was trying to sit in the front passenger seat and read. She said the car kept cutting off, and tapping the touch screen wouldn't wake the car up either, and had to resort to keeping the door open as well.

I told her she should have turned on Dog mode, but that didn't go over all that well. This is one of those things that should just work, the car has seat sensors, it should know when someone is still inside typically.


----------



## JeopardE (Mar 24, 2018)

Nom said:


> Anyone with this update test out beach buggy with a controller?


I did. No luck getting it to work. My controller has multiple modes and I tried every single one. It works with other games in the Arcade.


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

@JeopardE - That stinks!!


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

Nom said:


> Anyone with this update test out beach buggy with a controller?


I finally tried this - my xbox usb corded version worked fine for BB2, once i figured out which button were the brakes and accelerator. I even won a few levels! This is just a standard USB xbox controller, bought at best buy a few months ago.


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

@sduck - excellent. I'll be using a std Xbox corded controller as well. Now need to get home from vacation, connect to wifi and hope to get the update. Too bad we missed it for this vacation though. Kids had to rotate through the driver's seat.


----------

